# Van Halen to tour in the new year with....



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

David Lee Roth. 
I really don't know anything else about it except an old friend is now teching for Eddie. He told me on Friday that he was heading down to LA in the new year to start rehearsals for a new tour. I guess it could all fall apart before then. Given the volatile nature of EVH and DLR this could already be history.
So there you go all you EVH fans. Let the sharks assemble and the cynics start to muse on how lame/great this will be.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Wolfie on bass?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Wolfie on bass?



I didn't ask and he didn't say. I was mostly asking about Eddie's setups/gear/etc. Not that I really care as I've never really been a VH fan. Not because Eddie is not a great rock guitarist :rockon2: but because of their inane songs. And very pedestrian rhythm section. (IMHO)
I would still go see them to see the trainwreck however.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Would certainly be interesting. I seen them years ago when that geek Gary Cherone was singing with them. Would like to see the DLR reincarnation just for the nostalgic value alone.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If youre gonna go, go to the first show, because it could very well be the last one as well............


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

you need a dead horse being beaten icon.

CT.:wave:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Eddie is really in a sad state these days...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mentally, physically, or both?


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

I would hope that no-one goes expecting to see the "high-energy" Van Halen from the early 80's.

But DO expect to pay huge bucks for tickets.

Speaking of trainwrecks, did everyone see DLR doing a bluegrass version of "Jump" on the Tonight Show? :confused-smiley-010 

It WAS on YouTube. 
May still be.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

I heard about that. It may not be good, but its worth checking out at least.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Mentally, physically, or both?


PHYSICALLY
-Cancer
-Alcoholic
-Hip surgery

MENTALLY
-Wife left him
-Van Halen broke up.

A little of both.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I was watching a bootleg tape the other night of the show in Toronto that I went to several years ago. Eddie was rocking that night.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wolfgang has been confirmed as the replacement bass player for Michael Anthony who is the touring bass player for Sammy Hagar now. 

I hope Wolfie doesn't hang out with dad too much - be a shame to wreck yourself at 15.


As for DLR - the bluegrass tribute album to VanHalen is absolutely brilliant. DLR only sings 2 songs on it, and Jamie's Cryin' sounds like it should have originally been a bluegrass tune - way better than the original version IMO.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Jamie's Cryin' sounds like it should have originally been a bluegrass tune - way better than the original version IMO.


 You been smokin too much bluegrass?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> I was watching a bootleg tape the other night of the show in Toronto that I went to several years ago. Eddie was rocking that night.


If its the one I'm thinking, it was the "Balance" tour at Molson Amphetheater. 
It was by far, the best I had ever seen Eddie play! He may have peaked that night?


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

It was the Van Halen III tour that I seen. Had nver seen EVH before, but I was blown away that night. I could have done without Gary Cherone though.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

10 years ago I would've cared but now....meh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> It was the Van Halen III tour that I seen. Had nver seen EVH before, but I was blown away that night. I could have done without Gary Cherone though.


Well......Eddie was always good.....but from my avatar you might say I'm biased!

That was a great concert as well, but Gary Cherone....:zzz: 

YouTube has some great videos of the concert I was thinking of, that are worth checking out!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gary Cherone is a great singer so enough of the Gary bashing already.

He had big shoes to fill and everyone has Dave and Sammy in their head, he didn't stand a chance. Probably tried a little harder than he needed to.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Gary was good for Extreme but definitly was not a match for Van Hagar..


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Gary is a great singer, but I agree with Mr. Severson, he wasn't right for VH.
Eddies song writting, didn't make it easy for Gary, so Eddie does have to take a bit of the blame as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

EVH,... yawn. DLR,...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any further news on a tour next year?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

No news what so ever.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Any further news on a tour next year?


no word on how the vocalist is as of yet, but I apprarently they've invited DLR.

From melodicrock.com

MORE ON THE VAN HALEN RE-UNION FROM ROSS HALFIN:
This just in from photographer Ross Halfin's website diary: www.rosshalfin.co.uk/diary/december-2006/diary-december-2006.php.
"Head off to meet up (for photo shoot) with Edward Van Halen. It is hot today and I'm in black which doesn't help my thumping head. I feel like I'm being cooked in the sun - tortured...
Edward is in a great mood, he's easy to work with. And I'm not saying who or what I shot, but I will tell you Edward played a couple of cds which I thought were from 1978 (it was from two days ago) of Van Halen rehearsing with Wolfgang Van Halen on bass. It was jaw-droppingly amazing. They played On Fire, I'm The One, Atomic Punk. I'm not listing the rest, but I will tell you the band sounded untouchable. On Jamie's Crying they did a long bass-lead jam on the intro - the band rocked. I don't like that word (too American) but the band rock - really rock. It was as exciting as the first time I saw them. They will come back and destroy the world. One of the tightest, freshest sounding groups ever. I want to go and play the first album as soon as I get home. Had a blast listening to them, it made me remember why I liked music in the first place. Having Edward's son on bass has rejuvenated them.
They were rehearsing later that afternoon. I was invited - I wish I was staying...Got to LAX and got moved to the front of the plane. I was going to shoot the night sky, but couldn't get motivated. I'm still feeling ill - I should have stayed and watched Van Halen."
Interesting!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As I said before,...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> As I said before,...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Well it must interest you somewhat, if you take the time to read and post in this topic? None


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Well it must interest you somewhat, if you take the time to read and post in this topic? None


Good point...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Van Halen to tour in the New year with.........*

??????????????

Tour postpoponed indefinitely !!!!! As of today, Tues Feb.20./07


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

faracaster said:


> ??????????????
> 
> Tour postpoponed indefinitely !!!!! As of today, Tues Feb.20./07


Too bad. I wonder what happenned. Van Halen is one of my favourite bands.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

faracaster said:


> ??????????????
> 
> Tour postpoponed indefinitely !!!!! As of today, Tues Feb.20./07


 
Odd nothing on www.van-halen.com or www.vhnd.com 

Where did you hear it?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Odd nothing on www.van-halen.com or www.vhnd.com
> 
> Where did you hear it?



from www.fmqb.com

Was it too good to be true? Pollstar is reporting that the much-hyped Van Halen reunion tour with David Lee Roth has already fallen through and is now "officially postponed infinitely." Sources tell the tour magazine that a tour announcement may have not been far off, and just last week, Rolling Stone posted excerpts from an upcoming interview with Roth about the reunion, which is slated for its next issue. The magazine's Web site also unveiled the first-ever group shot of the current lineup of the band, including Eddie Van Halen, his brother Alex on drums and his son Wolfgang on bass.

Sources also tell Denver's Rocky Mountain News that Van Halen's performance at next month's Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction ceremony may also be in jeopardy too.

Roth told Rolling Stone the band had been rehearsing together again and their chemistry is currently "combustible," though with today's news, it appears that combustion may have actually happened between Roth and the Van Halen family.

Van Halen was expected to do a full, 40 city tour this summer.


and www.pollstar.com



Van Halen On Hold
Updated 12:38 PST Tue, Feb 20 2007
It's true. The Van Halen tour that was never officially announced is now officially postponed indefinitely, sources told Pollstar.
The rumored tour took on an air of reality after a trade magazine announced that original singer David Lee Roth was about to sign on the dotted line, and that was soon followed by a press release via Eddie Van Halen’s spokeswoman-slash-girlfriend.
Unfortunately, the worldwide frenzy of a VH reunion was too good to be true, at least for the present day.
However, there was a lot of paper getting inked and Pollstar understands that a tour announcement might not have been far off.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is not encouraging news. I was actually looking forward to this one, even though it would have been an arean show, which I hate... I was going to see if I could score some decent seats.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Haha. What a friggen fiasco! These days it's so hard to tell when things are the truth or just blatant hype but either way, I don't think anyone should be holding their breath for a VH reunion.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*VH None*

I doubt if Eddie and David can sit in the same room for more than a few breaths with each other. I knew it was too good to be true..........over the years I think there's been too much mud slinging, especially by Roth.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I doubt if Eddie and David can sit in the same room for more than a few breaths with each other. I knew it was too good to be true..........over the years I think there's been too much mud slinging, especially by Roth.


Yeah. And now everyone else in the band but him is related. Just think about how every decision is made:

"Sorry Dave- that's three to one, so it looks like we win. Better luck next time, when it'll still be three to one."


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Was Dave demanding that the band sound like this? Jump


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bobb said:


> Was Dave demanding that the band sound like this? Jump


I saw that video a while ago. At first I thougth it was horrid and the Davids vocal really are. But you've got to appreciate the musicianship on this. I wouldn't mind hearing the rest of the album to see how they interprated the other Van Halen songs. David Lee Roth does not sing any others on the album.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Roth*

I dont think he ever was good.............he's more of a charismatic type PERFORMER. His vocal chops are mediocre at best............and obviously degraded even more with that joke hillbilly Jump.
Some things are just better left in the past............. its like remarrying your ex wife after a nasty break up, and who the hell wants to do that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Some things are just better left in the past............. its like remarrying your ex wife after a nasty break up, and who the hell wants to do that.


Money does funny stuff. You might get back together if it's going to put millions in your pocket, I'd certainly try.

:banana:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Money does funny stuff. You might get back together if it's going to put millions in your pocket, I'd certainly try.
> 
> :banana:


Excellent point!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*New News*

I just found out that the three party's.........Roth, VH and the promoter couldnt hammer out a deal for the 40 tour dates. Oh well


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I just found out that the three party's.........Roth, VH and the promoter couldnt hammer out a deal for the 40 tour dates. Oh well


Yah there is so many way's that could go wrong. VH not wanting to give Roth 25%, VH wanting to give Wolfie way more than a fill in deserves etc etc.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Too bad they didn't film everything. I bet it would top even Some Kind of Monster as the best unintentionally hilarious rockumentary ever.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Good News!

Eddie is checking in to rehab.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is that really good news?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Just more fodder for my dream rockumentary. :tongue:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Open Letter from Ed*

FROM EDDIE 
March 8, 2007 
I would like Van Halen fans to know how much I truly appreciate each and every one of you. Without you there is no Van Halen.

I have always and will always feel a responsibility to give you my best. At the moment I do not feel that I can give you my best. That’s why I have decided to enter a rehabilitation facility to work on myself, so that in the future I can deliver the 110% that I feel I owe you and want to give you.

Some of the issues surrounding the 2007 Van Halen tour are within my ability to change and some are not. As far as my rehab is concerned, it is within my ability to change and change for the better. I want you to know that is exactly what I’m doing, so that I may continue to give you the very best I am capable of.

I look forward to seeing you in the future better than ever and I thank you with all my heart.

Love,

Ed


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Is that really good news?


I loved Eddie's sober music. Balance is one of my favorite albums.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I loved Eddie's sober music. Balance is one of my favorite albums.



:bow: You obviously have great taste! Your avatar says alot! :food-smiley-004: 

Balance is my #1 all time favorite VH album. Eddie performed flawlessly at the Toronto show for that tour!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

According to a news report on the radio this morning there will only be Sammy Hagar and Michael Anthony at the induction ceremony for Van Halen, at the Hall of Fame. Roth refuses to attend because they won't let him sing, Alex and Eddie will not go either. The tour that was planned and than not, was essentially because Eddie was too drunk to play. I don't think it had much to do with DLR.

Bad time for Van Halen


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Vh*

It shouldnt happen then? The namesakes of the band are not going to be there.
Beyond Comprehension really. Its not legit if they all cant stand together for two minutes.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I don't think it had much to do with DLR.


I'm sure it would've eventually. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sammy and Michael should get up and Jam with Velvot Revolver. That should make Eddie happy.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Is Eddie not going because of his rehab or because he is being an ass?
(which for him seems to be the only thing he can do anymore)


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

probably a bit of both.

alex should slap him upside of the head and get on with it. pretty soon, no one is going to care about vh anymore.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Doesn't look like this thread is going to end anytime soon either, Jeff, so you'd better close it. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> Doesn't look like this thread is going to end anytime soon either, Jeff, so you'd better close it. :tongue:


Since I need to explain myself to nine or suffer smart ass posts, I've added to my less than descriptive first post. :smile:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Since I need to explain myself to nine or suffer smart ass posts, I've added to my less than descriptive first post. :smile:


Sorry, I thought the tounge sticking out smiley would make it clear that I was just kidding around, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> Sorry, I thought the tounge sticking out smiley would make it clear that I was just kidding around, Jeff.


"Smart Ass" = someone who is quick to give a witty response. Don't want you to be insulted.
:food-smiley-004:


----------

